# When you accidentally hurt your cat



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I feel heartbroken  This evening I was trying to find the light switch in my dark hallway and suddenly heard a cry of pain. I stepped on some part of Freyja, either her foot or tail (due to excessive foot biting I wear sneakers at home). She let me pet her twice then went under the bed. I'm hoping she forgives me, and I'm thinking just leave her alone for now. Maybe extract her stepsister ziggy so she doesn't get bugged while she's hiding. 

What a horrible feeling, I feel like I just hurt my baby, but I also think maybe I'm just getting too worked up (I have chronic anxiety, she's technically an emotional support animal). How do I mend fences with her?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Leave her be for a bit, then see if you can all her over with treats. Don't push yourself on her, if she's too stressed it might take a bit for her to get over it.

When she does come out watch her carefully for any signs of injury, it's not likely but it is possible, so you've got to check.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh goodness, if I could get a quarter for everytime someone someone got stepped on or whacked in the face in bed while I was rolling over...or laid on... or kicked by accident when I was flopping around on the bed. 

The WORST was after I put on my work shoes (think Herman Munster boots) and I steppped on MowMow's tail by accident. He screamed like nothing I've ever heard before. 

I had to leave him and go to work and he was hidden under the couch. He would NOT come out. When I got home he ran away from me and hid... until I took the shoes off. Then he came right out and complained a WHOLE lot. His tail was fine and he let me stroke it but it took MONTHS before he'd let me near him wiht those shoes on. All I'd have to do is pick them up and he'd hide. 

The bigger deal YOU make of it the bigger deal it will be. As LC said, when she skulks out watch for signs of injury or limping (or dragging her tail or twitching it spastically). Just pretend it never happened.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

My cat deliberately gets underfoot, especially when I go to feed her, so inevitably I step on her sometimes. 

I immediately grab her and pet/scratch her a lot to distract her, then I just let her go - no sense in over-fussing over her.


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

As I mentioned before I suspect that sometimes cats get in the way like that on purpose so you'll be all apologetic and begging for forgiveness and such...I love my cat, I consider them man's real best friend and all that, but they sure do have some nerve!!


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

Taco is obsessed with running under my feet while I walk. He is 110% certain that every time I make a move that is more than 2 inches in the direction of the kitchen that there will be food and gets himself tangled up in my feet. I always apologize and give him a pet, and he always forgives me even if it takes a little time.


----------

